# Automate IE using VBA?



## hostelowner (Apr 11, 2006)

Hello, 
Once again I'm at a dead end, if here is anybody that could continue to drive me in the correct direction concerning my project, I would be great full 

The idea is to record the procedures using IE to download a file from a particular web site that is password protected, and requires going into applications, etc...

1. How do I create VBA code to open IE, and go to, then log onto a particular web site?
2. Enter in username and password in the available field?
3. Enter in particular words in the search bar, once logged onto the site?
4. Select the correct application from search results?
5. Enter in parameters (DATE) in the required fields, and select first "name" in the list box of the site.  Select "submit", if no results, select next "name" and click "submit again?
6. Wait till report is generated, and click open file, from dialog box.
Save as... "Name-from list box" and continue with step 3. But click refresh, before proceeding.



Anybody can help me for at least step one?


Thank you very much.

Best regards
MARK


Thanks
Mark


----------



## purnima (Apr 19, 2006)

*Automate IE using VBA*

Hi Mark,

I can help you with the 1st point, i.e. opening the browser and going to a web site.

Here's the code:

*Sub open_IE()*

Dim IE As Object

Set IE = CreateObject("InternetExplorer.Application")
IE.Visible = True

'Go to this Web Page!
IE.Navigate "http://www.mail.yahoo.com"

*End Sub*

You can change the web site address.
Hope this is of some help to you.

Purnima.


----------



## hostelowner (Apr 19, 2006)

THANK YOU


----------

